# NAS Pcola



## fishergirl (Jun 9, 2009)

Went out to the hot spot I recently found, second time in this spot. First time catching fish though. First time was way too windy. Second time had better luck. Used some fresh dead shrimp on small 1/4 oz. jigs. First bite was a nice 13" or 14" flounder. Second was a little after that....surprised to find it was a 25"-26" grouper, had it by the hook but unable to keep slipped off had no net to get it up, will have to bring net next time....UGH...... :doh



Fished a bit more and caught 2 small white trout, they're spunky little things....:hoppingmad



Crazily enough kept fishing a bit more and caught another grouper this time was small, pic is shown. And of course caught a big haus pinfin.



After that sun slipped away pretty quick so off to home. Another good day fishing. All in all had a great Sunday afternoon.



***All fish released


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, at least you got out there and caught a few.....Them whites are great bait and are good eats too!!! Good job getting out and ifin you wanna learn to post the pics so they are on your thread...open my links in my signature:letsdrink


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *fishergirl (4/4/2010)*Went out to the hot spot I recently found, second time in this spot. First time catching fish though. First time was way too windy. Second time had better luck. Used some fresh dead shrimp on small 1/4 oz. jigs. First bite was a nice 13" or 14" flounder. Second was a little after that....surprised to find it was a 25"-26" grouper, had it by the hook but unable to keep slipped off had no net to get it up, will have to bring net next time....UGH...... :doh
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:clap:clap I think i know your little hot spot


----------

